# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ هندسه 1 و 2 و 3 >  سوالات آسان از هندسه (برای تجربی) را از دست ندهیم...

## Remistry

سلام به همه/امیدروارم حالتون خوب باشه

من هندسه هیچی نخوندم به نظرتون حذفش کنم یا نه فصلی داره که سوال آسون ازش بدن(با توجه به زمان باقی مونده)...
با توجه به این که هندسه معضل خیلیاست بچه های ریاضی هم کمک کنن خالی از لطف نیست...

پیشاپیش از کمکتون ممنونم..... :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_سلام فصل اول و آخر تقریبا آسونن_

----------


## arash r

به نظر من از منحنی درجه دو یا همون مقاطع مخروطی خیلی اسون تره
به جای مقاطع مخروطی هندسه رو از رو یه کتاب خوب بخونی فکر کنم بیشتر جواب بگیری

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

هندسه: تنها درسی که در گذشته و حال و حتی اینده ازش متنفرم,من برنامم اینه که هندسه رو بعد عید بخونم جون سوال جندانی نداره در عوض توصیه میکنم ریاضی رو زیاد بخونین

امار+هندسه=کم حجم و کم اهمیت

----------


## Remistry

الان فقط رو فصل 1 سرمایه گذاری کنم جواب میده؟

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

*من میخاستم حذف کنم انقد گفتن اسونه و درصد میاره و ..
تصمیم گرفتم تو عید براش وقت بذارم*

----------


## Remistry

UP!!

----------


## lili96666

همون ریاضی تو خوب بخون.

----------


## mostafa181

> الان فقط رو فصل 1 سرمایه گذاری کنم جواب میده؟


فک نمیکنم چون سوالات هندسه ترکیبیه

----------


## k1ronaldo

دوستان واقعاسوالات هندسه رو ساده میدن؟؟؟ 
والا من پارسال 2 تا سوال هندسه قلم چی رو بزور میزدم خیلی وقتها هم غلط میشدن 
اگه ارزش داره تابستون بخونمش

----------


## amiirhosein

سلام به دوستان عزیز...
برای مطالعه هندسه برای رشته تجربی بنظرتون کدوم فصل هارو راحت تر میشه تست هاشو زد که اونارو اولویت بزاریم  :Yahoo (105): ؟
و همین کتابای جامع مثل مهروماه برای هندسه کافیه؟

----------


## Dmz.official

هندسه درسیه که سخت و آسونیش بستگی به خودت داره اگه با یه فصلش حال کنی فوق العاده آسون و اگه حال نکنی سخته !
من مهروماه رو نمیدونم ولی از روی خیلی سبز (جامع) خوندم خوب بود و آزمون قلم چی رو تا 70% رسوند ... در کل ولی هندسه 1 خیلی زیاد نیست اگه می خوای بخونی همرو بخون خیلی اولویت بندی نمیخواد و از همون فصل 1 استارت رو بزن به نظر من  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## kawaiimahdi

هندسه 1 سخته چه خوشت بیاد چه نیاد!
سوالای خیلی سبزجامع واقعا ابکیه و وقتی سوالای سطح بالاتری حلل کنید اینو متوجه میشید
 کتاب خوبی که دیدم جمع بندی خیلی سبز بوده که ایده های اصلی رو میشه توش دید
برای اموزش سه بعدی الگو رو درکنار جمع بندی خیلی سبز پیشنهاد میکنم
ولی اگه یه کتاب خیلی خفن میخاید و تو هندسه استاد شدید برید سراغ آزمون خیلی سبز!
نمیشه قطعی نظر داد هر سال چهارسوال میاد که دوتاش سخته ونمیشه گفت که مال کدوم فصل .....

----------


## amiirhosein

> هندسه 1 سخته چه خوشت بیاد چه نیاد!
> سوالای خیلی سبزجامع واقعا ابکیه و وقتی سوالای سطح بالاتری حلل کنید اینو متوجه میشید
>  کتاب خوبی که دیدم جمع بندی خیلی سبز بوده که ایده های اصلی رو میشه توش دید
> برای اموزش سه بعدی الگو رو درکنار جمع بندی خیلی سبز پیشنهاد میکنم
> ولی اگه یه کتاب خیلی خفن میخاید و تو هندسه استاد شدید برید سراغ آزمون خیلی سبز!
> نمیشه قطعی نظر داد هر سال چهارسوال میاد که دوتاش سخته ونمیشه گفت که مال کدوم فصل .....


کتاب اموزش سه بعدی هندسه الگو نیست دیگه فقط تستش هست!
من برا ریاضی جامع مهروماه دارم ولی خیلی فرمول داره

----------


## kawaiimahdi

> کتاب اموزش سه بعدی هندسه الگو نیست دیگه فقط تستش هست!
> من برا ریاضی جامع مهروماه دارم ولی خیلی فرمول داره


ببین اگه کتاب هندسه نیازته که همون تست هندسه الگو رو بگیر
اگه نه جمع بندی خیلی سبز کافیه...

----------


## perfan

فصل یک و سه شو یه نگاه بندازید


سخت نیست باید درک کنی

خلاصه وابسته فرمول خاص نیست باید تو جلسه نسبت به سوال خودت فرمول بسازی

----------


## perfan

> هندسه: تنها درسی که در گذشته و حال و حتی اینده ازش متنفرم,من برنامم اینه که هندسه رو بعد عید بخونم جون سوال جندانی نداره در عوض توصیه میکنم ریاضی رو زیاد بخونین
> 
> امار+هندسه=کم حجم و کم اهمیت


امار به شدت اسونه

و دو سوال داره چرا کم اهمیت؟

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

> امار به شدت اسونه
> 
> و دو سوال داره چرا کم اهمیت؟



سلام-این جواب من مال سال 94 بوده ها خخخ  :Yahoo (4):  میدونی چرا اینو گفتم؟ خب قضیه اسونه. شما هندسه رو بخون و سعی کن بزنی.استاد ما که رتبه 1 دکترا هست میگفت هندسه درسته میگن هندسه مهمه ولی نه برای کسی که اواخر سال کنکور شروع کرده بلکه برای کسی تو اولویته که از پایه ی پایه هندسه کار کرده-روی حرفم با دوستانی بود که ریاضی رو درست کار نکردن نه با کسایی که از پایه هندسه کار کردن.

----------

